# Mounting a tall horse from the ground??



## xxMidnightxx (1 August 2012)

I've always used a mounting block, but what do I do when that's not possible? How do i mount from the ground? I used to do it but that was on a 13hh pony, and even then I found that hard


----------



## Surreydeb (1 August 2012)

You can buy a small device that loops through the stirrup to make it lower to teach not sure of the name but seen them in the tack shop


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 August 2012)

I try never to mount from the ground, I can, if I need to but I avoid it.

If you have to then it's foot in the stirrup and bounce then up (for me) but it's been a long time


----------



## Surreydeb (1 August 2012)

Reach not teach stupid phone!


----------



## Littlelegs (1 August 2012)

You need bounce! I have 36" legs so I find it pretty easy to mount anything from the ground, & as a kid always did so its never been an issue. Other option is a leg up, or find a convenient wall, fence etc to stand on.


----------



## Trifein (1 August 2012)

I get a chair and just jump on from there, saying that my mare is very fidgety when I try and mount from the ground. Put your stirrups down a few (about 4 if you're finding it very hard) holes so you can just put your leg in and hop up 

Leg ups are a good option too but if someone isn't around and able to help I'd say put your stirrups down.


----------



## Amymay (1 August 2012)

Buy a hunting stirrup.


----------



## Jnhuk (1 August 2012)

It gets easier with practice!

I generally prefer to mount off a step etc... but my previous livery, all the good hacks had lots of locked gates that you had to get off to unlock and open.

At first I couldn't remount very easily as horse was nearly 17.2 but with a little practice it got easier. Had to length the stirrups everytime though to get back on. A friend got me those things to slide in to your stirrups but I would find that then I couldn't get my right leg over the saddle easily as too low. Maybe I have short legs - I am only 5ft6ish!?

I have since moved away from that yard several years ago and now on the odd occasion I need to get on from the ground, it is a struggle so def doing regularly helps but not good for your saddle and horses back!

Easier on small horses and ponies though! I used to be able to vault on to a pony/horse but struggle with anything over 15hh


----------



## CatStew (1 August 2012)

I had an 18.3 Shire on loan years ago and although I did get on using a mounting block or a fence or a gate if I was out hacking, but this wasn't always possible.

My dad made me my own little stirrup extender type thingy, (the technical term of course!) I think you used to be able to buy them, but not seen any in a while! It basically was two thick blocks of wood, probably about 5 inches or so in length, he drilled holes in each end of both the blocks, got two
 bits of thick rope, again about 5 inches or so in length and threaded the ends of each rope through each hole (very tightly and securely!).  All you then need to do is put one end through the stirrup, use the other wooden block to mount, then take the block out of the stirrup and put it in your pocket  much easier then faffing about with your stirrup length!


----------



## Llewellyn (1 August 2012)

As a person of 5 foot who for my job has had to ride animals up to 17.2hh on a daily basis (lol see avatar legs almost at end of saddle flaps):
*Teach to horse to stand still and don't buy tight jodhpurs.

*Fence, gate, slight hill for advantage.

*Lengthen stirrup to maximum then shorten when on board. (If you are REALLY short like me don't forget to carry your own stirrup leathers everywhere!)

*Practise stretches - this helps with leaning down to do gates so you don't have to get off. As well as getting your leg up and over!

*If like me you can't reach the cantle just hold the back of saddle flap.

*Mount on alternate sides. Even out wear on horse, tack and yourself.

*Ride with children so they can get off for you. 

Mainly use a mounting block and have electric gates with a fob!  (don't drop fob)


----------



## FabioandFreddy (1 August 2012)

I can - but tend not to. Normally use a mounting block. I did have to mount from the ground our old horse though who was 17.1 whilst out hacking. Not easy!!! He wasn't good to hack anyway but was petrified of cows - i'd tried to push him on past them when he decided it was just way too scary and through in a huge rear - resulting in my stirrups sliding off the saddle! So i had to get off to retrieve them, then get back on (once we'd walked past the way scary beasts!) I did manage it but not something i'd want to do often. Silly lad was fine too once we were past them!!

I occassionally get on Fab from the ground if no ones around to help with jumps and we've knocked a pole down. Thats the only time i ever do though.


----------



## dollymix (1 August 2012)

I never get on from the ground... It's bad for your back, your horses back and your saddle. I have become quite adept at finding make-do mounting blocks if I need to dismount out hacking! Grass bankings, tree roots, gates, there is no end to the possibilities


----------



## CBFan (1 August 2012)

Get said big 'orse accustomed to parking alongside tall objects... that or practice your very best eye fluttering and cheery 'Please can you give me a leg up?' chat up lines


----------



## Llewellyn (1 August 2012)

I don't know anyone who gets on from the ground if any alternative is available. I took the poster to mean literally in the middle of a huge field where the prospect of walking to any useful object is daunting and very time consuming. But I guess it depends on where you ride as to what is readily available.


----------



## ROG (1 August 2012)

Many many years ago I watched a smallish lady looking to mount a huge horse

She reached up to something on top of the saddle and pulled down the stirrup and at the same time the stirrup on the other side went up

She used the lowered one on her side to mount and then pushed down the other side to even them up again

She then fiddled with something on the saddle

I have never seen this done since but as I am not horsey that is no surprise

I can only assume this was some sort of special saddle ??!!


----------



## LJN (1 August 2012)

CBFan said:



			... that or practice your very best eye fluttering and cheery 'Please can you give me a leg up?' chat up lines 

Click to expand...

I once tried this on a very aesthetically pleasing young bloke (my friends riding instructor) while at a competition and late for warming up... Once I was safely in the saddle he kindly (loudly) suggested that I might need some new jodhpurs, as mine wern't 'coping with the size of my bottom very well'


----------



## Ibblebibble (1 August 2012)

I only mount from the ground if there really is no other option if i'm riding the big girl, i have been known to make her stand in a ditch to make things easier


----------



## Always Henesy (1 August 2012)

I have 36" legs - but there is no chance that I'm getting on my horse from the ground!

He is 19hh


----------



## Ibblebibble (1 August 2012)

Always Henesy said:



			I have 36" legs - but there is no chance that I'm getting on my horse from the ground!

He is 19hh 

Click to expand...

no excuse, keep a springboard in your pocket


----------



## Always Henesy (1 August 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			no excuse, keep a springboard in your pocket

Click to expand...



Why didn't I think of that


----------



## CatStew (1 August 2012)

LJN said:



			I once tried this on a very aesthetically pleasing young bloke (my friends riding instructor) while at a competition and late for warming up... Once I was safely in the saddle he kindly (loudly) suggested that I might need some new jodhpurs, as mine wern't 'coping with the size of my bottom very well' 

Click to expand...

 How rude!


----------



## hayinamanger (1 August 2012)

I'd have to flag down a passing JCB.


----------



## TheShark (1 August 2012)

LJN - I would have given him a crack with my stick for insolence...

I used to be able to hop up from the ground without a second thought on anything up to about 17'3".

I haven't even attempted mounting from the ground since I tried it on a 14'2" and propelled myself right over the top resulting in a broken shoulder. Doh. Too much power in thee old hindquarters I think! 

If I ever manage to get my own horse though it is a skill I'll be revisiting as I think it is a good idea to be physically capable as you never know when you might need to do it.


----------



## Dry Rot (1 August 2012)

I can safely post this as I don't ride, but I expect everyone's seen it anyway.

Endo Spink's "Swing Up".

http://youtu.be/aBSPQSkQgD4


----------



## CatStew (1 August 2012)

Dry Rot said:



			I can safely post this as I don't ride, but I expect everyone's seen it anyway.

Endo Spink's "Swing Up".

http://youtu.be/aBSPQSkQgD4

Click to expand...

 I hadn't seen that before!


----------



## Auslander (1 August 2012)

I don't get on any thing from the ground, and am remarkably inventive at finding 'mounting blocks'.

I can get on from the ground, but actively choose not to because the thought of my entire bodyweight hanging off one side of my horse while I mountaineer up his sides fills me with horror!


----------



## WestCoast (1 August 2012)

Maybe 20 years ago 

Paula


----------



## LJN (1 August 2012)

SianEliza said:



			LJN - I would have given him a crack with my stick for insolence...
		
Click to expand...

But he was sooooo pretty... And worrying about the size of my bottom stopped me from worrying about the size of the Show Jumps


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (1 August 2012)

Good tips here and glad its not just me...have twisted pelvis and lower back so mounting from the ground is well nigh impossible these days...nice to know its not just me being a knackered old lady!


----------



## mandwhy (1 August 2012)

The world is your mounting block! I am tall but unfit and have bad knees so do not mount from the ground ever! There is always a fence, a gate, a raised manhole cover, I was surprised how much difference using a bit of pavement makes, just those extra few inches makes all the difference! I should probably be able to get on from ground but it doesn't do their backs any good so why bother


----------



## mandwhy (1 August 2012)

Wow 'swing up' looks so easy, maybe horsey will stand still for the mounting block once I've tried that one!


----------

